# Girsan by EAA



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

anyone own this gun? looks interesting, shoots all 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 shells inertia driven comes
with 5 choke tubes camo about $600 . I had never heard of them ,thanks


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Martian said:


> anyone own this gun? looks interesting, shoots all 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 shells inertia driven comes
> with 5 choke tubes camo about $600 . I had never heard of them ,thanks


My son has one, the mc312 and it is a clone of his Benelli M2 and a much more reliable and slicker gun than his Browning Gold Classic Hunter.. He's a semi auto shotgun freak... He will go out and shoot a couple hundred shells through his guns at a time. He hasn't had 1 issue with his Girsan it shoots light trap loads or 3 1/2 in goose loads without problems, well worth the money.... 

BTW I think he paid under $300 for his.. Look on Buds guns or Gunbroker and you can find them for much less than $600..

Oh btw the inertia drive guns don't give much for recoil reduction at all. More like shooting a pump for recoil if that is a concern for you..


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

this one they call the mc312 gobbler


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Martian said:


> this one they call the mc312 gobbler


Didn't see the gobbler model, but there's a few mc312's here
https://www.gunbroker.com/Semi-Auto...=Mc312&PageSize=12&Sort=13&View=1&PageIndex=2


----------

